# Jebao DC12000 Controllable Return Pump?



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

So I have been looking at the gear I need to get my 150g up and running.

The biggest question mark is my return pump. I have a Marineland NJ5500 return pump which is loud, too strong on the flow for my 4 foot head head and I'm not terribly excited about using it. In fact, I intend not to.

On Reef Central, there have been a number of threads dealing with DC Controllable Return Pumps, and the Jebao DC 6000 and DC12000 controllable return pumps.

Link to ordering the pump is here:

http://www.fish-street.com/jebao_dc_water_return_pump?category_id=126

Upshot from Reef Central is that they are very powerful, use parts for controllable DC pumps that are all made in the same factory as that for every other "brand name" DC pump on the planet, might be in violation of some asserted American IP claims, and that they appear to work very, very well, very quietly, for not much money. They have also only been available for a relatively short time - so medium to long term, the jury is completely out.

Anybody here on GTAA taken the plunge on this pump? I am thinking of getting two of them (so I have a back up). The cost is pretty cheap for such a powerful pump and people are impressed with the silence of it. Cost for two of the DC 12000 pump, shipped to Canada, is $150 each.

Happy to hear any thoughts you all might have.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

If these all DC pumps in fact roll out of the same factory, then you may find my glowing report of my 2 Speedwaves useful. Solid, quiet, love the speed control and can't see myself buying any other type of pumps. I'm even considering the one you mentioned except for the fact that it doesn't seem to be a Gen2...simply for future proofing. Gen2 pumps is reported to have the ability to be controlled by Apex and other popular system controllers which I would want for my next DC pump.

Man alive, Fish-Street has some useful cheap products, eh? Dosing containers, eductors, fuge lights, probe holders...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

That's very helpful Rick, thank you.

I would love to be able to get a pump which is controllable by an Apex or Reefkeeper, but it seems to me that all I am really looking for is the ability to turn it off on the happening of an event, as opposed to being able to dial it up or down with my RK instead of the built-in controller that comes with the DC12000. I can kill the power to the unit through using my Reefkeeper, so that will do.

I don't think, however, that I am prepared to wait all that long before ordering one. So it might be that the Gen2 will have to wait. Should the Gen2 be released (or imminent) before I order, then most definitely that would be the way to go.

For those interested, Jabao also makes powerheads, the WP-10 (corresponds to MP10 in terms of flow, basically) and WP-40 (MP40 - and yes, they have an MP-60, too). They come with their own controllers.

They are reportedly as quiet as a Vortech (if not even more stealthy) with a low in-tank profile between the Vortech and Tunze in size. They have their own controller, are wired in tank like a Tunze and are rotatable with positionable flow like a Tunze. They move a shit-ton of water and the price is very modest on the 40s - $150 for a pair of em. 


I have a pair of Vortech MP10s for my planned smaller tank build, but a 150g tank needs more than a pair of MP10s. I admit, I am very tempted to give a pair of em a try for $150.

And yes, Fish-street.com does indeed have a helluva lot of cool stuff for cheap. Worth checking out the site even if you are not interested in Jabao gear. I understand that they are based in HongKong and buy direct from the factories. I have no idea if their Vertex LED knock-offs are any good, but you got to admit -- they are stylish. Looks like they use the same housing parts -- or very close.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I just got the WP 25 for my 60gl cube and I am very impressed. Amazing flow for the price! I have mine set on pulse on the very lowest speed that is how powerful it is. I would recommend and buy again.

I got mine from Kraken - sponsor on here for $80.00


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

For $80? That's a very good price. I will check and see if they carry the DC12000, too. If they are in the ballpark of Fish Street's price on that pump, I would happily give them the business. Thanks.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure they sell the pump? Just the power head's I think? 
He probably could get it though if he can get the power heads.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, looks like he only has the WP-25's. Still, I will ask him about getting the DC12000 in. I would rather give him the business than Fish-street if I have a choice.

Glad that the WP-25 is working well for you. It is essentially a little slower than the Vortech MP40 in terms of flow - though quite close to it. 

__________________
.Robert


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

look interesting .. group buy anyone ??!! I'd be in for 2 of the WP 40's.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

My WP25 lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Car2n said:


> My WP25 lasted 2 weeks.


Ouch. What happened?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Steel_Wind said:


> Ouch. What happened?


It worked well for about two weeks. I ran it in else??? mode. The random mode.
It went into some sort of feed mode or something. The pump would pulse on and off lightly and a couple of lights on the controller would flash.
I suspected the controller had a problem and ordered a replacement. It wasn't very expensive. I received the new controller and the WP25 still acted improperly. Both the new and the old controller did the same thing.
I don't know what is causing the problem but I suspect that the power supply is not providing the proper power level causing the controller to function improperly.
I've shelved the WP25 and replaced it with two Hydor pumps and the Hydor controller. Big Als had them on sale for boxing day.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> look interesting .. group buy anyone ??!! I'd be in for 2 of the WP 40's.


A group buy from Jabao is not that bad an idea.

A bunch of Aquarists on Reef Central from Florida did that before Xmas. It was a van's worth of pumps and powerheads. Price was WAY down on both unit cost and shipping, direct from Jabao in China.



> The following prices are if we order a minimum of 24 pumps of each model.
> 
> 24 min of the WP25 - $58 each shipped
> 
> ...


Shipping was to one Aquarist's house in Florida.

Especially when it comes to controllable return pumps which are plumbed with hard pipe, people like to have a few backups. So there were more than fifty DC 12000 ordered and a similar number of WP40s. The price they got was pretty good!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have had a wp-25 for a while now running in my temp 20g setup and am very happy with it  No issues to date.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I think I just got a dud. 
From what I've read, everyone seems happy with their WP25.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Car2n said:


> Yeah, I think I just got a dud.
> From what I've read, everyone seems happy with their WP25.


Well, perhaps yes, but...

It is true that, for the most part, reports to date on the Jabao Wavemakers have been very positive. In that regard, your experience seems atypical.

HOWEVER,

These products have not been available all that long. While I think we can say that your unhappy experience is exceptional - the jury is still very much out on the longtime use of these new controllable powerheads.

Still, to be fair, given the very low cost compared to a Tunze or Vortech, it may be that if these Jabao wavemakers last only two to three years, at that duration for the cost, that is still a very real bargain.

Happiness decreases without a backup though. Nobody is gong to be celebrating their savings vs. real-world performance when their flow is nil, their corals are fading and they are waiting a month for a replacement. If you are going to buy any of these low-cost products, it seems to me that you ought to be buying at least one backup as well.


----------

